# My Portfolio Website



## Wyatt (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi everyone!

Feedback is always a good thing so I figured that I would post the link to my photography portfolio website (link in signature). Thoughts? Questions? Comments? Concerns? I would like to hear all of them! If you want you could follow the link within the site over to my blog and give some feedback on that as well. 

Cheers!


----------



## Designer (Aug 7, 2015)

Please post a photograph on TPF.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 7, 2015)

All I can say about the web page is that when I went from your About page to the Contact page I jumped back as I thought you had just aged by sixty years.


----------

